

What happened to our 1500 Pledges? - kmfrk
http://gamersagainstbigotry.org/2012/07/what-happened-to-our-1500-pledges/

======
duncan_bayne
_STRONGLY_ NSFW; would be nice if someone could edit the headline.

------
tait
NSFW.

~~~
kmfrk
Are the pictures not hidden on mobile devices? On desktop, you have to hover
over them to remove the opacity.

~~~
tait
Didn't try on mobile.

The pointer was over the pictures when the site loaded, so it's sort of
immaterial whether I had to hover.

Not a big deal, just wanted to let people know...

